# My 1st descent Bass!



## BassMasterSon! (Feb 18, 2009)

I been tryin to catch a descent Bass for a while and finally got one!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Hell throw that minnow back....oke That is a nice Bass weather a first or anytime.:clap:clap


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Good deal! If you want more pointers on catchin em go to BPS in Destin tomorrow and get some ensight from Rick Clunn. 

NJD:bowdown


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice'un...:bowdown:bowdown...it's tradition when you catch your first nice bass to tell ALL the details where, when, and on what...:angel:angel:angel...

Well maybe you can tell us the bait or lure... the spot is all yours.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I 2nd jimt motion for your entry to be an "official" bass fisherman...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

HAHAHA I KNOW THIS SPOT.... LOL THATS MY FISHING BUDDY


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

BigRuss, 

That's funny. Does he fish the spot with you? LOL...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice one. You will be out fishin Bigruss in no time.oke


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

> *surfstryker (2/27/2009)*Nice one. You will be out fishin Bigruss in no time.oke




If he does I'll put the blame on you for giving me bad advice. AHAHA :moon


----------



## BassMasterSon! (Feb 18, 2009)

HAHA!! out fish big russ??! no way. we hit the same spots and catch the same fish. we both have good and bad days. i gotta admit that fish was a little beast! lol!


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice bass. :clap:clap:clap


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice bass... Where do you fish at?


----------

